# Hickory Woodworking MC1018 mini lathe



## LMJ (Dec 31, 2013)

Hi Jocks,

I recently purchased a circa 2003 Hickory Woodworking MC1018 lathe at a swap meet. I know, probably not the best of ideas, but it cost me 30 bucks and the motor ran and everything. I cleaned it up and was quite happy with how things were going until I purchased the head stock from the local store. The head stock spindle wouldn't accept the MT2 spur center. The tail stock went in just fine, also MT2. So I trudged back to the local (25 miles away) Woodsmith and spoke with them about it. I traded the MT2 in for an MT1 and back to the shop I go. The headstock spindle swallowed that thing whole. So at this point, I headed into Houston to the Rockler store. The HWW MC1018 basically became the Excelsior MC1018 so I figured the parts would be compatible. While there, we tried putting a 1" 8TPI chuck on there and it wouldn't go past the first thread so it looks like I will need a new spindle. I tried going through Rockler but the "lathe" guy was on vacation this week.

Any ideas from you Jocks out there?


----------



## Clarkie (May 11, 2013)

Hello LMJ, have you thought of using a spindle adaptor? Go to amazon.com and punch in spindle adaptor, or google it and you may find one that matches your needs. Have fun, make some dust.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Tried to find specs in manual but no luck.

http://www.kraftools.us/assets/manual/WW10018.pdf

If have or know someone with thread pitch guage can measure spindle TPI. With fractional calipers measure female spindal taper opening. A good local machine/welding shop in town might be able to help. Would call first and explain what trying to do first. Would also ask if they have an MT2 reamer. MT might need slight reaming so can use your spur center. You can also find a reamer to buy online don't recommend doing so unless have the skills. Minimal charge at a shop lot cheaper & easier than replacing a spindle.

Not all MT2 demensions the same could not find chart that list variances.


----------



## LMJ (Dec 31, 2013)

Hi all,

I was able to order the head stock spindle from Rockler - the Hickory Woodworking MC 1018 is the predecessor to the Excelsior MC 1018. Works just perfect. Thanks for the comments and can't wait to get after it on the new lathe!!


----------

